# Tips & Tricks: Project Displays



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

what are your tips/tricks/strategies re: *displaying projects*
- project stands, display booths, etc?

(also add links to helpful blogs etc that are related to the topic)


*Gateway to all Tips & Tricks Topics*


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have built this display rack to display over 80 small boxes at street fairs and festivals. It folds up flat to fit in my truck and gives me 80 feet of display racks. Set up in a horse shoe shape it will fit in a 10' x 10' space. Takes me about one hour to set up the racks.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I use 2 ft by 6 ft metal grid panels with cloth backing to display my products. This is a fairly flexible system that can accommodate any size or configuration of booth. i also like that it allows me to display products a varying heights so it doesn't create a straight line display. I can also add corners and bends to create visual interest in what is on the other corner. It is heavy (about 20 lbs per panel) and fits in the van easily.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I made some cypress tables with folding legs for displaying my boxes. I chose the cypress because of its light weight. They are very easy to fold and transport and are sturdy.
At first I used them with a clear finish but the natural finish on the tables and shelves was an overkill with the wood from the boxes. I painted them with a weathered looking finish and have had several offers to sell them.








My Original displays that I replaced were entirely too heavvy and bulky. Took up way too much space in my van and were a pain to move.


----------

